# Vintage Tudor Oyster



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've currently got a cheeky bid on this: http://www.auction-solutions.co.uk/lot_details.asp?l=1&lotid=1673616&pageno=2

I reckon it should polish up nice and if I win it will make a fine first vintage watch... just a couple of questions... what sort of movement are we looking at and is it easy to service or repair if its not ticking along well enough? Is the cyrstal going to be an easy fond to replace?

Thanks chaps!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry guys... Meant to put this in the Vintage section...! :notworthy:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Most likely a ETA movement so fairly easy to source parts and service , crystals not so easy for Rolex oyster cases , I got a generic Sternkreuz one for a Rolex precision and it didn't even nearly fit , originals can be sourced from the US but they don't come particularly cheap


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

andyclient said:


> Most likely a ETA movement so fairly easy to source parts and service , crystals not so easy for Rolex oyster cases , I got a generic Sternkreuz one for a Rolex precision and it didn't even nearly fit , originals can be sourced from the US but they don't come particularly cheap


 Do you think it's worth purpusing it then? Don't want to get it all nicely sorted out and then have a scratched up piece of glass to admire!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

relaxer7 said:


> Do you think it's worth purpusing it then? Don't want to get it all nicely sorted out and then have a scratched up piece of glass to admire!


 I guess it al depends on how bad you want it how much it is and how much it will cost to put right , so it's hard for me to say really.
I don't mind a bit of foxing on the dial but I don't think I could live with that one personally , the crown doesn't appear to be a Rolex one from what I can see in the pic and I would think the hands are replacements , so for me it would need to be really cheap to be honest.

I have this one from the same era , note the hands


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

It's currently at £57 with less than a day to go...


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

relaxer7 said:


> It's currently at £57 with less than a day to go...


 I guess thats cheap enough but by the time you have spent out to put it right chances are you could of bought one already done imho


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah, just having a peek on ebay now and you could well be right.

Think I'll save myself the hassle unless I end up winning it for the £60 I've bid in which case I'll polish up the case and move it on as a project for somebody


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Given what AndyClient has said I would be concerned about whether or not that movement is original as well... who knows what is in that case. Have you seen pic's of the movement?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> Given what AndyClient has said I would be concerned about whether or not that movement is original as well... who knows what is in that case. Have you seen pic's of the movement?


 It's at an auction and I've had no response to my questions thus far. Too many warning signs here for me so won't be budging from £60... it does say somewhere in their T&C's that authenticity is checked so I may have some comeback on that basis. If not, once the case is polished up I'm sure it will shift on ebay as a cheap project for somebody so not overly worried.

Just glad I'm having this chat and not bidding any higher :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

@andyclient @SBryantgb So the auction just finished... and... I'm (tension builds).... not the proud owner of a vintage Tudor which needs a service, new hands and a crown. Phew!

However, somebody has bid and bid again and bid some more and finally won it. Any guesses how much it went for?


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

320 quid :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Almost... £380 !

Funny things watch auctions - I keep an eye on a few of them and 80% of the time stuff goes for little under the used market price. By the time the 20% fee is added on it's often way overpriced. Crazy really!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

relaxer7 said:


> Almost... £380 !
> 
> Funny things watch auctions - I keep an eye on a few of them and 80% of the time stuff goes for little under the used market price. By the time the 20% fee is added on it's often way overpriced. Crazy really!


 Crazy crazy crazy


----------

